# herp finder, looking for a specific?



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

well i have too much time on my hands
drop me a pm or a reply here
of a: what you're looking for
and b: where you're located

and i'll save you the hassle of looking for something specific

doesn't matter where you're based
(and of course im not bloody charging)

il see what i can find
feel free to post whatever
worst i can say is "no i can't find anything"


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

bump!
and test me...
just found some Xenagama taylori for skimsa


test me 
haha


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

female chewies

mossy gecko

rhacodactylus chahoua


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

T.U.B.S so trice can see what they are

They are leo's


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

can you be more specific than trice's

"tangerine uber baldy something or rather"

because i can find you hot tubs
and useful tubs
but not live tubs 
haha
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> female chewies
> 
> mossy gecko
> 
> rhacodactylus chahoua


well i would but due to other threads
i don't think you need anymore reps on your hands at the moment.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Tangerine Uber Baldy Sunglows.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, ok thanks, even though you know nothing about me... 


elliottreed said:


> well i would but due to other threads
> i don't think you need anymore reps on your hands at the moment.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

if i could speak german
i could tell you
but alas i can't

haha

and lol @ this:
Tangerine Uber Baldy Sunglows - Google Search


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> lol, ok thanks, even though you know nothing about me...


you're right, i do know nothing about you
im going by threads on this forum
which aren't good

end of.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

morning bump:crazy:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Geckonia chazaliae
Phelsuma klemmeri females


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

some one taking/selling G.T.P's at/to Hamm as im after one. sub-adult/adult


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

CB _Boiga dendrophila dendrophila...........? _Not at stupid prices and must be genuinely CB


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

*Northern Spiny-tailed gecko*

Northern Spiny-tailed gecko ( Strophurus ciliaris )


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

cordylus cataphractus. been after some for ages. lets see if you can find some.
good luck: victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

woah ! a lot of replies
il get to work 
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

all have pms xxx


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

A thorny devil or a shingle back 

If you find me one of these for sale, i will make it worth your while lol.



Phil


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Morelia Oenepelli :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Philcw said:


> A thorny devil or a shingle back
> 
> If you find me one of these for sale, i will make it worth your while lol.
> 
> ...


I heard it is impossible to keep thorney devils and australia has stopped export of lizards! Thorney devils only eat australian black ants and that is why they arnt in captivity! Only what ive heard lol as i have wanted one myself at one point!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Jake89 said:


> I heard it is impossible to keep thorney devils and australia has stopped export of lizards! Thorney devils only eat australian black ants and that is why they arnt in captivity! Only what ive heard lol as i have wanted one myself at one point!


Thanks heavens for the black market lol......


Phil


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

The details you gave me I have tried a couple of weeks ago and dispite me saying I have the money waiting they just disapered and didnt reply! I then phoned them up as another person and they did the same!?!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Thanks heavens for the black market lol......
> 
> 
> Phil


You serious? :crazy:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i agree with Phil.. there's nothing wrong with the black market.



i picked up a new gardener there


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Meko said:


> i agree with Phil.. there's nothing wrong with the black market.
> 
> 
> 
> i picked up a new gardener there


close to the knuckle that :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hey folks
have been away for 2 days but am back now
so back on the search for people !!
xxx


----------



## t4ttyt3ddy (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi

In a couple of months we will be after some:
_Xenagama taylori _

_in Leamington Spa Warwickshire_

_Bob_


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Desert Horned lizard - they have some in my local rep shop but wanted to see if anyone had some I knew would be healthy and such?

Also Short tailed monitors?
I am unsure if they are actually for sale over here though?


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Boiga multomaculata
Boiga trigonata

:whistling2:

Chris


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Long-nosed Leopard Lizard (Gambelia wislizenii)

Peas


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

not after anythign myself but our housemate is after an adult female pictus gecko and my g/f has been looking for a female kimberly rock monitor for a couple of years now (they are like rocking horse.... you get the picture)
Owen


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Female Crested Geckos in Scotland. Good luck.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

varnu macraie indonesian blue tree monitor as pair please


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

blizzard corns either breeding pair or trio, not looking to get them just now but i want to see the price's and quality out there
cheers


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello i didnt realise this thread had come round again, i will get on the job tommorow morning! :]


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> Hello i didnt realise this thread had come round again, i will get on the job tommorow morning! :]


Lol, bet you wish you never made this now haha


----------

